# 31yo, ttcing for baby no.1, looking for a buddy or two :)



## Trixiebell

Hello! I am 31 year old, married. We had been ttcing on and off for 2 years previous until we had a 6 months break as it was getting too stressful. We have been ttcing fully since July last year for our first baby.
I have been on the ttcing section for quite a few years now and all my previous buddies have all had babies and now pregnant again or just had their second, starting to feel like I am being left behind :(

I am looking for a buddy or two who are also ttcing, we can support eachother through this journey &#128522; x


----------



## DaTucker

Hey! I'm currently ttc #2! I'll be in there for the long haul if you'd like to buddy up with me. Last time it took us 3 1/2 years, and we've been ttc 5 months this time around!


----------



## DaTucker

And I know how you feel about the buddies, I had quite a few the first time ttc, all but one got pregnant and left me behind. Having a baby takes so much of your time!


----------



## Trixiebell

Yes I would love to buddy up &#128515;.
It definitely does take a while, I work full time days and hubby works full time nights so we are like passing ships which could have a lot to do with it. He is hoping to change his working hours soon so we can see alot more of each other, we are hoping that will help :)


----------



## DaTucker

Ouch, been there before! That was so difficult, my dh working nights and me working days! Thankfully it didn't last too long for us :) 

So what CD are you on? I'm CD1, and ready to get this cycle rolling!


----------



## Trixiebell

AF arrived and was 4 days early, currently cd6 roll on Monday! 

Hubby has his meeting in the morning hopefully it will all be sorted when he gets home &#128515;


----------



## DaTucker

Woohoo, how long has he been nights?? 

Got any fun weekend plans? We're heading down to Galveston,Tx for the day. We need a fun getaway, it's been all work and no play lately!


----------



## Trixiebell

He has been working nights for about 7 years, he didn't en up having the meeting so it should be sometime this week (we hope).
I had a fairly quiet weekend, my mum came over to stay which was nice, we had a quiet night in watching tv.

I have an appointment at the doctors Wednesday &#128543;. For years I have suffered with extremely painful periods, I underwent various tests, check for endometriosis everything came back fine except I had a polyp. I had the operation to have it remove, everything went well just suffered afterwards aching, felt like if been run over by a bus. After I had that removed my periods were a breeze, no pain whatsoever. The last few months they have started to be painful again, each month more painful than the last so I am having an ultrasound to check whether it has come back, I really hope not as it holds ttcing up for a couple of months.


----------



## DaTucker

Oh wow, but just think, it's the best of lots of other evils if it is just another polyp! Also, isn't it something that can harm your chances of conceiving if it's not removed? Or am I wrong about that? 

CD6 today, this is quite a boring cycle! I have made a decision to not ttc more than a year before going for help this time. I'm just too impatient this time around. So I've been looking into IUI and will give us about another 6-7 cycles before calling the fertility specialist. I feel so relieved having decided this!


----------



## ccourtneyy

Hi ladies, I'd love to join as a buddy if you'll have me! I'm currently on my 3rd cycle ttc and on 12dpo today. I am finding the whole ttc process a lot more stressful than I expected especially around this time of the cycle and I don't really have many people to talk to since my family doesn't know I'm ttc and I feel like my hubby doesn't really get how it's affecting me. I would love to be able to give and get some support :)


----------



## DaTucker

I know exactly how you're feeling, Courtney! That's how it was ttc our first! It does get super stressful, especially when there's nobody to talk to about it! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## ccourtneyy

DaTucker said:


> I know exactly how you're feeling, Courtney! That's how it was ttc our first! It does get super stressful, especially when there's nobody to talk to about it! Good luck this cycle!

Thank you!


----------



## ccourtneyy

I'm really hoping this will be our month, the hubby is going back to work next week and will be on rotation 2 weeks on and one week off. So for the next few months I will be o-ing while he is away so no chance of conceiving then. Good luck to you girls this month too :)


----------



## Trixiebell

I know that feeling Courtney, I was exactly the same when we first started trying 2 years ago, you try not to get stressed but you just can't help it. 

I have my ultrasound tomorrow, doctors are useless, she wanted to see me when AF finished but you can't book an appointment in advance you have to ring up on the day to get an appointment. I have booked tomorrow off work as holiday as I have got to start ringing from 7am so I have no idea what time my appointment will be until the morning.


----------



## ccourtneyy

That definitely doesn't make any sense, doctors really can be useless. Well af showed for me last night, 2 days early. Here's to another month and another chance :) how long have you been trying this time around?


----------



## DaTucker

Trixie, how did the appointment go? If you've had it yet!

Courtney, I'm on my 5th cycle, would be 6th but we took a month off. Sorry you didn't get the bfp, so that means the next few cycles will be a miss for you, right? Wit dh being at work?


----------



## ccourtneyy

DaTucker said:


> Trixie, how did the appointment go? If you've had it yet!
> 
> Courtney, I'm on my 5th cycle, would be 6th but we took a month off. Sorry you didn't get the bfp, so that means the next few cycles will be a miss for you, right? Wit dh being at work?


Well dh said he thought he would be heading back on the 11th but still hasn't gotten a call yet. I would ovulate around the 14th :( but I am hoping he won't get the call to go back until the following week, then we would have a chance this month. If he goes back the 11th then I'm out until may, that will be the next time he would be home during the o. So we'll see! It will definitely be frustrating knowing that he's gone during my fertile time, but I haven't said anything to him I don't any him to feel bad or guilty.


----------



## Trixiebell

The appointment went well , it wasn't an ultrasound as I thought, it was an internal examination by the doctor, which was so uncomfortable. She said she couldn't see any polyps but would suggest an internal ultrasound which I have Wednesday morning. She also took a swob to test for cylamidia (however it is spelt) which WILL come back negative. 
Hopefully it is nothing, she said one the results come back for that we will then just concentrate on getting pregnant.


----------



## DaTucker

Courtney, any news yet?? FX he doesn't leave on the 11th!

Trixie, I'm glad to hear you don't have any polyps, as far as they can see! I wonder what can be causing the painful af, though? Hopefully the ultrasound will reveal an answer!

CD10 for me, almost time to start dtd! Lately I've been ovulating on either CD14 or 16. I'm hoping I do on 14 bc I really don't feel like trying to bd every other day for a week straight. I'm waaay too tired for that.


----------



## ccourtneyy

DaTucker said:


> Courtney, any news yet?? FX he doesn't leave on the 11th!
> 
> Trixie, I'm glad to hear you don't have any polyps, as far as they can see! I wonder what can be causing the painful af, though? Hopefully the ultrasound will reveal an answer!
> 
> CD10 for me, almost time to start dtd! Lately I've been ovulating on either CD14 or 16. I'm hoping I do on 14 bc I really don't feel like trying to bd every other day for a week straight. I'm waaay too tired for that.

No word yet! I am hoping that he would have gotten a call by now if he was going to have to leave, so looks like I might have a chance this cycle. And I hear ya, not having the energy to bd every other night. Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## DaTucker

Sorry I've been missing a few days, the data on my phone ran out and this is the first chance I've had to get on in a few days. I can't wait to get WiFi later this month!!

Today is cd 13 for me and no sign of ovulation, so it will probably bc CD16 this cycle. Even so, gonna try to get in a round of bd tonight.

I hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Trixiebell

Hey ladies,
I am currently on CD16, I haven't been tracking ovulation but I kind of have an idea when I ovulate. I am thinking I probably ovulated Saturday or Sunday as I was very crampy, we managed to dtd Friday so at least we managed near ovulation. 
I have been very crampy today and had a lot of cm so I have no idea what is going on.
I have my ultrasound tomorrow, I am not nervous as I have had it before so I know what to expect this time round. I just hope that it isn't ages before I get the results.


----------



## DaTucker

I'm the same, not tracking. I usually have painful ovulation, so there's no doubting whatsoever when I do lol. I'm getting more cm, so I think I'll ovulate tomorrow or the next day. We dtd last night, so also got within the window :)

Good luck at your ultrasound, how long do they normally make you wait for results? You'd think it would be pretty immediate...


----------



## Trixiebell

What a horrible morning. I went for the ultrasound and I definitely have a polyp again and already have fibroids (I knew about these from 2011). During the scan she asked whether we were trying for a baby which I said yes. She said there is something at the left side near my womb which could either be the beginning of a pregnancy or an eptopic pregnancy starting. The doctor wanted to see me straight away to do a pregnancy test, I gave the smallest urine sample as because of the internal ultrasound I had to empty my bladder. The test came back negative, would they get an accurate result that soon with the lack or urine? AF finished on the 2nd and I ovulated over the weekend.


----------



## DaTucker

I wouldn't say so...you would have just barely implanted, from what I understand. Why didn't they just take blood work? Seems it would be the best way to get the proper answer... Did they just write it off as a negative? Bc that just sounds like they didn't do their job correctly, if you ask me. What will they do about the polyp this time? More surgery?


----------



## Trixiebell

Yeah just took it as a negative.
They will have to operate to remove the polyp, just waiting for an appointment with a gynaecologist. 
That's why I thought wen they said we need to do a pregnancy test now, I had just empties my bladder because of the internal so I said 'a blood test then?' They said no a urine test, I said I don't think I've got anything left to give which is why they only got a small amount and it looked like I ha just got it out the tap it was that clear.


----------



## ccourtneyy

Cd 10 for me today. Cd 8 I noticed a lot of ewcm, which I've never experienced before. Took an opk and it was negative. Today cd 10 I'm having some cervix pain, like sharp pains. I don't know if it has to do with ovulation. I haven't taken any opk' since cd8. I'm trying to not do so much tracking this month as I tend to obsess over it. Just taking note of what I'm feeling and bd'ing every other day.


----------



## DaTucker

Trixie, that really does sound like they didn't make much effort to find out, in my opinion... hopefully you don't have to wait long for your appointment and can get back on track with TTC!

Courtney, do you know if you usually ovulate early on in your cycle? Bc I would say you should have several more days before you ovulate, but usually for me pains in the cervix mean ovulation. So maybe you're just an early ovulator! Good plan with the bd!

I'm CD16 today, considering it 1DPO. I'm so excited for this cycle bc we actually had perfect timing with bd!! The last few cycles were pretty much a bust bc of bd.


----------



## ccourtneyy

DaTucker said:


> Trixie, that really does sound like they didn't make much effort to find out, in my opinion... hopefully you don't have to wait long for your appointment and can get back on track with TTC!
> 
> Courtney, do you know if you usually ovulate early on in your cycle? Bc I would say you should have several more days before you ovulate, but usually for me pains in the cervix mean ovulation. So maybe you're just an early ovulator! Good plan with the bd!
> 
> I'm CD16 today, considering it 1DPO. I'm so excited for this cycle bc we actually had perfect timing with bd!! The last few cycles were pretty much a bust bc of bd.


The last 2 cycles I have started af 2days earlier than expected so this month I thought I could have been missing it before assuming that I would be ovulating around 14cd. But I caved last night and took an opk and it was high fertility. I am excited about this cycle too! Last few months dh was really stressed with finishing his journeyman exam and bd-ing was hard because of that, but I feel confident this month. I'm kinda surprised about the early ovulation but happy I caught it! 

Fx to both you ladies this cycle!


----------



## DaTucker

5 dpo today for me! Been feeling crampy, but I know it's too early to be feeling real symptoms as I shouldn't have even implanted by now. I think I might cave and test st 10 dpo! There's so many women on here testing, I almost can help myself lol. 

I hope you ladies have been good! Usually I'm on here every day, I've been horrible keeping up to date!


----------



## ccourtneyy

5 dpo for me today! And I feel the same way about testing. I wish I could find out now lol. Not feeling anything yet, although I don't expect to since it's so early. But I do feel confident that we caught the egg this month. The last couple months I've been getting my af a few days earlier than expected and didn't think anything of it till this month that I was probably ovulating earlier than I thought too. I tested early this month and with the pain I was having sure enough I peaked ( opk) and ovulated 4 days early. But I feel confident and hopeful that this could be th time that we catch that little egg!


----------



## DaTucker

Good thinking testing early!! It's always good being able to recognize the little signs your body gives you.

I'm 8dpo, and i was feeling pretty confident about this cycle. Now, I'm not at all. I'm going to test on Saturday and see what happens!


----------



## Trixiebell

AF is due at the latest Sunday, I took this internet cheapie (one step) with FMU, how accurate are these tests?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DaTucker

Omg!! I'd say pretty accurate if you get several of them reading positive!! Have you tested again??


----------



## Trixiebell

I'm going to test again in the morning and then get a frer tomorrow


----------



## ccourtneyy

Trixie: omg! that looks pretty positive! I'm Sure the frer will just confirm it for you! &#128515;

DaTucker: I am on and off feeling confident about this cycle. One minute I'm thinking this is it! And the next I'm thinking it would be too good to be true. But I'm still hopeful! I'm 6 dpo today and just can't wait to just know!


----------



## Trixiebell

Comparing this morning test with last nights. I really hope these aren't evaps. I've mentioned it to hubby to which I wish I hadn't bothered as all I am getting is the doctors did a test and it was negative etc
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ccourtneyy

Trixiebell said:


> Comparing this morning test with last nights. I really hope these aren't evaps. I've mentioned it to hubby to which I wish I hadn't bothered as all I am getting is the doctors did a test and it was negative etc

When did doctors do a test? Talking to some men about it ( mine included) unless you have a test that is literally jumping out at them, they just don't understand. I've had a few times when dh just made me feel worse about taking a test or wanting to take a test. Not on purpose and I believe he has good intentions but men just don't understand. I can see a second line on both tests but they are faint. Maybe the doctors test was too early. I really hope you get your solid bfp on the frer to confirm!


----------



## Trixiebell

The doctors took a test wen I went for the ultrasound last week, I was only 2 dpo.


----------



## ccourtneyy

Trixiebell said:


> The doctors took a test wen I went for the ultrasound last week, I was only 2 dpo.


Well that would have come up negative anyway since it's too early to tell then. I'm sending good luck your way that your frer comes back with a bfp! &#128522;


----------



## DaTucker

Still done understand why they didn't draw blood lol. GL with the frer, I see lines on both as well, and really, what are the odds having 2 evaps like that? They look like obvious bfp's!


----------



## DaTucker

My wondfos came in today!! They weren't supposed to be in until Monday, so I'm thrilled! I of course promptly tested, and promptly got a bfn lol. But now I can test all I want! Maybe tomorrow at 10dpo will give me a little something :)


----------



## ccourtneyy

DaTucker said:


> My wondfos came in today!! They weren't supposed to be in until Monday, so I'm thrilled! I of course promptly tested, and promptly got a bfn lol. But now I can test all I want! Maybe tomorrow at 10dpo will give me a little something :)

Keep us updated! GL :) maybe I should get myself some of those lol. Last month I went with the dollar store cheapies but I see lots of people with those wondfo ones. I think I would go a little crazy with it like multiple times a day and staring at them for way too long lol.


----------



## Trixiebell

I am in complete shock! Omg!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ccourtneyy

Trixiebell said:


> I am in complete shock! Omg!

Oh yay! Congratulations! That's so amazing &#128515;


----------



## DaTucker

Congratulations!!! What a great line! I know you've been trying so long for this!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Trixiebell

I still can't believe it, we are both still on complete shock. Hubby went to work at 10pm but rang me when he got there to see if I ok then asked is this really happening? Lol.
I have had the worst night sleep ever, constantly thinking wow I'm pregnant then looking at the pics I took of the tests and thinking yes this really happened.


----------



## DaTucker

Each week will definitely be a new experience! I suggest getting the book What To Expect When You're Expecting. You get to learn exactly what your little one is up to for that week! I loooooved being able to see each new development :)


----------



## DaTucker

There's nothing quite like that first bfp :)


----------



## ccourtneyy

DaTucker said:


> There's nothing quite like that first bfp :)


That's so exciting :) I'm about 6 days away from af either showing or not showing, I hope I get to feel your excitement this month and get my first bfp too! 

Congratulations again &#128515;


----------



## DaTucker

If you get a bfp as well, I'm gonna have to find some new buddies lol. 

11dpo, negative test. But also, there was the whole having o pains them having them again 2 days later. So it is possible I'm only 9 dpo! Gah i can't wait to be able to start temping again!


----------



## ccourtneyy

DaTucker said:


> If you get a bfp as well, I'm gonna have to find some new buddies lol.
> 
> 11dpo, negative test. But also, there was the whole having o pains them having them again 2 days later. So it is possible I'm only 9 dpo! Gah i can't wait to be able to start temping again!


I am 8dpo today and I am having the worst internal struggle lol I know it's too early to test but I want to test, and then I don't want to test I want to wait to see if af shows or not. I don't know what I would be more disappointed by, a bfn or af.


----------



## Trixiebell

Thanks ladies. It really hasn't sunk in at all yet, maybe when it has been confirmed by the doctor it might.
Fingers crossed we all have a bfp, they say it comes in 3's &#128515;


----------



## ccourtneyy

Wouldn't that be awesome?! Three bfp's :) can can hope at least lol. I've been having a lot of flu like symptoms the last couple days, and back pain mostly in my lower back. It's probably too early for any kind of symptoms but maybe it will lead to something :)


----------



## DaTucker

It really would be awesome! We could be bump buddies! 

I've been having a few symptoms as well, courtney, I think once you implant it's never too early for symptoms! I've been having little cramps since ovulation and creamy cm up until yesterday. Now I'm all dried up :( also, my boobs have been sore but now I'm questioning if it's from ds jumping on my chest when we're laying in bed lol. That boy is ROUGH!


----------



## DaTucker

Trixie, have you estimated you due date? I'd be due around December 2, so you should be right at them end up November, right?


----------



## ccourtneyy

I have been having pinching cramps on my left side for a few days. Slightly sore boobs for me too. When are you testing again? Af isn't 'due' for me until the 30th. But where ovulated 4 days early I think if I get it it might come early, probably by the 26th. So if I don't have af by the 27th I might test. I will be 14dpo by then. If I can wait that long! Lol


----------



## Trixiebell

Due date would be around 30th November.


----------



## ccourtneyy

I am probably just symptom spotting and imagining things but after brushing my teeth tonight I got an intense wave of nausea. Lasted about 5-10 mins. I did not throw though just the nausea. I wonder if that's a symptom at all


----------



## ccourtneyy

So dh wants me to test on Wednesday. Since he is going back to work on Thursday for 2 weeks and wants to be here for the test. But I'm afraid! It will only be 12dpo and I really don't wanna get a bfn, even if it's a false negative.


----------



## ccourtneyy

So dh talked me into a test today, 9dpo. And it was a bfn.. I am hoping that it's just too early and af won't come. But I am feeling kinda bummed now &#128532;


----------



## DaTucker

Yeah, but 9dpo is super early! Bfn's sure know how to bring a lady down, though. I haven't even tested today bc I don't want to see it again.


----------



## ccourtneyy

DaTucker said:


> Yeah, but 9dpo is super early! Bfn's sure know how to bring a lady down, though. I haven't even tested today bc I don't want to see it again.

I hope it's just early. And even though I got like 6 dollar store tests I'm not testing anymore until af is late. Way more of a bummer to see a bfn I think. I just can't help but think something different is going on with me, I'm having weird 'symptoms' or maybe just wishful thinking lol, we shall see


----------



## DaTucker

I know what you mean, this whole tww I've had symptoms I never have so I got my hopes up! I really do think I'm out, though.


----------



## ccourtneyy

I don't know what to think. I have had cramps since about 5-6 dpo I am now 10 dpo. It started out like a pinching feeling in my left pelvic area and only the left. Since about 7 dpo it started feeling like af cramps and still feeling it now.


----------



## Trixiebell

Fingers crossed that you both get your :bfp:.


----------



## ccourtneyy

Ok I need some help / opinions please! So bfn on pregnancy test yesterday, and yesterday morning I also took an opk just to see and it was negative. Today at 10dpo I have not tested on a pregnancy test but I just took an opk, it was one of the clear blue ones that give you high and peak days. It was positive and it was peak. I have heard some people say that an opk can pick up the pregnancy hormone, do you ladies have any insight to share? I'm not sure what to think right now


----------



## DaTucker

I have heard that as well. Are you out of pregnancy test or are you just waiting? You could actually try a frer at this time and be more likely to get a bfp than on one of the dollar store tests.

I tested today and had nothing. I'm 13dpo so pretty certain I'm not pregnant.


----------



## ccourtneyy

I'm not out no, I was just too scared to take a pregnancy test. I took the ovulation one with the idea that if it was negative it would be less of a bummer, not expecting anything but it was peak. So I don't know if it's picking up on a pregnancy hormone, or if it's just my body being weird. I got really excited for like 2 seconds but I am not considering it a bfp obviously. Just really odd. I might take a pregnancy test in the morning if I have enough nerve


----------



## DaTucker

I think you should!!


----------



## Trixiebell

I have heard that too about opk's. A few of my friends had something similar when they were pregnant but like you wasn't sure to take a pregnancy test. Take a test &#128512;


----------



## ccourtneyy

I took a test this morning and there was a second line. Pretty faint but it was there :) dh saw it too. I am going to take a frer in the morning to make sure.


----------



## Trixiebell

Yey! :happydance: post pic when you do frer


----------



## ccourtneyy

Thank you! I have a pic of the one from this morning but it's hard to see. A lot clearer in person but a little hard to see on the pic.


----------



## ccourtneyy

I tried uploading the pic but it's not working, I'm doing it wrong I think. I will try to figure it out!


----------



## Trixiebell

Are you uploading on your phone?


----------



## ccourtneyy

Trixiebell said:


> Are you uploading on your phone?

Ya I am, and I'm not sure how to do it. I looked it up and tried but it didn't work. I'll try on the computer when I get home


----------



## Trixiebell

If you go to the bottom of the screen and click desktop version. Then advance, if you use the paperclip to upload a photo, it will open as a new screen, choose photo, upload, when uploaded click close page it will take you back to the posting screen. Type in box as usual then click preview post to make sure it has attached. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ccourtneyy

Just took a digital after 4 dollar store cheapies and officially got my bfp :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ccourtneyy

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Trixiebell

:happydance: congratulations!!


----------



## DaTucker

Aww yay!! Congratulations!!! See you weren't going crazy with all those symptoms!! Lol!


----------



## DaTucker

Well, looks like I need to find some more ttc buddies, 15dpo and af is due today with a negative test yesterday :( yep, this is definitely feeling like our first ttc experience! I'm just glad we have an IUI plan this time around! Good luck to you ladies!! If either of you decide to do pregnancy journals, let me know! I'd love to follow you!


----------



## ccourtneyy

Thank you ladies! :) good luck to you both!


----------



## Trixiebell

I'll be continuing to follow you both &#128515;.
I won't be doing a pregnancy journal until I've had my 12 week scan.


----------



## DaTucker

I hope you ladies are doing well, and not getting hit too hard by symptoms :)


----------



## Trixiebell

I'm good thanks, no more symptoms as yet, I thought I was starting with sickness yesterday morning but nothing came of it, hopefully it stays that way. How are things with you?


----------



## ccourtneyy

I have been having some nausea here and there. Some foods just don't taste the same and I can't seem to stomach them, but nothing too bad yet! And the breast tenderness... That's a whole other story, they hurt worse than I have ever felt before they feel so heavy and sore, but nothing I can't handle :)


----------



## DaTucker

Trixiebell said:


> I'm good thanks, no more symptoms as yet, I thought I was starting with sickness yesterday morning but nothing came of it, hopefully it stays that way. How are things with you?

Maybe you'll be one of the lucky few who don't get morning sickness! I only got sick once, I'm proud to say lol. It's early yet, though!

I'm CD6 so I'm pretty much just sitting around waiting! Blah.


----------



## DaTucker

ccourtneyy said:


> I have been having some nausea here and there. Some foods just don't taste the same and I can't seem to stomach them, but nothing too bad yet! And the breast tenderness... That's a whole other story, they hurt worse than I have ever felt before they feel so heavy and sore, but nothing I can't handle :)

Hopefully they will both pass soon for you! And pregnancy does seem to change your taste buds, so get ready lol.


----------



## Trixiebell

I've gone from getting excited to worrying now, I keep going over everything they said at te ultrasound I had 'want to make sure it's not an ectopic or it could be a pregnancy starting'. Would I have pain if it wasn't a normal pregnancy? I am a worrier anyway but i don't want this clouding my excitement for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## DaTucker

Pain is perfectly normal in the first several months!! It could be anything! I wish they would get you in for an earlier ultrasound since they had questions. It would help with your peace of mind! 

Why don't you consider getting a doppler? They're fairly inexpensive. I don't think you'd be able to hear the baby's heart beat this early, but further on it would help keep you calm!


----------

